# Postfix: lost connection after EHLO



## setevoy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi. Sorry for my English, plz 

So, here is a problem.

System: Postfix + Dovecot + MySQL | FreeBSD 8.2

Just set up server, all (about mail) works perfectly (for example - sending via Roundcube web-interface), but when I try to send email using Thunderbird mail client - it says "Server send bad  helo" (something like this).

In /var/log/maillog I have:


```
Jan 18 10:37:22 akira postfix/smtpd[5465]: lost connection after EHLO from pageant.charades.volia.net[93.74.55.57]
    Jan 18 10:37:22 akira postfix/smtpd[5465]: disconnect from pageant.charades.volia.net[93.74.55.57]
```

In the same mail client I have a lot of mailboxes - they wok normally.

Yes, I try search in Google - I do it last 2 days :-(

My main.cf of Postfix is here:
http://rtfm.co.ua/uploads/main.txt

Also, I set up TheBat mail client - have the same problem, here is part of its own logs (sorry - in Russian):


```
18.01.2012, 13:03:08: FETCH - ÐÑƒÑ‚ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ„Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ†Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ»Ð° ÑƒÑÐ¿ÐµÑˆÐ½Ð¾ (ÐžÐ±Ñ‹Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¼ÐµÑ‚Ð¾Ð´)
     18.01.2012, 13:03:08: SEND  - ÐžÑ‚Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ñ‹ - Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð² Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð¸: 1
     18.01.2012, 13:03:09: FETCH - Ð¡Ð¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¾ - Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑƒÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¼: 0
    !18.01.2012, 13:03:09: SEND  - Ð¡ÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰Ð°ÐµÑ‚, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð², Ð¾Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÑ‚: "421 "
     18.01.2012, 13:03:09: SEND  - Ð¡Ð¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¾ - Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¼: 0
```

[ Google-Translated it -- Mod. ]


```
18.01.2012, 13:03:08: FETCH - Authentication succeeded (conventional method)
      18.01.2012, 13:03:08: SEND - sending mail - letters in the queue: 1
      18.01.2012, 13:03:09: FETCH - connection finished - letters received: 0
     ! 18.01.2012, 13:03:09: SEND - Server reports that he is not ready, reply: "421"
      18.01.2012, 13:03:09: SEND - connection finished - sent letters: 0
```


----------



## setevoy (Jan 19, 2012)

Avast Antivirus blocked the connection 

Thanks to all for help


----------

